# Email Alert for Threads & Posts



## Minchroadster (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi, how do I change my user settings so that when people reply to a post/or thread I'm involved in I get an email alert for the new post?

Make sense?

Mark


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

When you start a topic/message or reply to a topic/message, select the "notify me" box in the options below the main text box.


----------

